# NJ Day, Overnight, cruising company wanted



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ahoy!!

I just bought a 25 ft. Watkins sloop. While I have always been part of a crew on other sailboats, this will be my first "skipper" experience. My sailing skills are limited and I will be taking lessons this spring before Phoenix is launched (she needs a bit of tlc to make her as beautiful as she once was) She will be docked in Sea Bright New Jersey. I am not yet comfortable enough to sail her single handedly although she is a good and stable boat. If you''re interested in getting out on the water, drop me a line. I could use the extra help and any tips and advice would be greatly appreciated. I''d rather the company of someone who loves sailing as much as I do than someone who is doing me a favor for the day (believe it or not, some of my friends offered to accompany me as a favor!) If you are a beginner like me, then we can learn together!!! 
Looking forward to hearing from you!
Susan


----------



## ndsailor (May 17, 2001)

Hi Susan, I''d love to go sailing with you, If only I lived closer. Unfortunately I''m stuck here in North Dakota sailing Lake Sakakawea. If you do end up sailing single handed a good way to learn with less trauma is to sail with only one sail at a time, sometimes with the jib, sometimes with the mainsail. Then after you gain confidence in how to handle both you''ll have no problems putting the two together.....Rick


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sailing in the Sandy Hook area single handed will not be as much of a problem as handling the boat single handed in the Shrewsbury River with the bridges and swift current. Where in Sea Bright will you be docking? The currents at all of the marinas there are tricky for skipper and crew yet alone single handed.
Mark


----------



## hongkongsailing (May 22, 2001)

See my page on this site with pictures. I an in NJ for easter and heading out Monday. Back around end june and August. Contact me at [email protected]
Have never sailed in NJ.
Have a house in Mantaloking
Cheers


----------



## chaquesper (Jul 8, 2003)

Hello
Im a single guy (55) who would like to explore the idea of sailing with you. I have some experience, but am getting back to the water after a long absence.
I live in Brick, NJ part of the year, but I live most of the year in Boca Raton FL right on the ocean.
Please see my profile listed under - Chaquesper
I shall be in NJ the end of July (a trip to VT inbetween) then again at the end of August. Lets see if we can connect ?!?!

cell phone- 561-376-7536
Yahoo messenger= paladuro


----------

